# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Party Dress with "Popcorn" stitch skirt



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker  Ladyfingers
January, 2013

EVENING GOWN WITH POPCORN SKIRT 

#1 double pointed needles
Fingering yarn  light color (this shows off the popcorn stitches better than a dark color)
Markers

Cast on 56 sts. Knit 2 rows.
Place markers to increase:
K9, (place marker) PM, K10, PM, K18, PM, K10, PM, K9. 56 sts.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker. 8 sts. increased 
Purl 1 row. Slipping markers.
Knit and increase as established above (purling back on each row with no increase) until stitches are divided as follows:
11(right back), M, 14 (right sleeve), M, 22 (front), M, 14 (left sleeve), M, 11 (left back).

Sleeves:
K11, remove marker, K 14 sleeve stitches, TURN and purl back on only these 14 sleeve stitches. Leave all other stitches on the needle, to be worked later.
Work in stockinette stitch (K1 row, P1 row) on only the 14 sleeve stitches for 6 rows. 
Next Row: Knit across row, decrease in first and last stitch. 12 sts.
Work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows.
Next Row: Knit across row, decrease in first and last stitch. 10 sts.
Work in stockinette stitch for 12 rows. Bind off. Leave 8-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.

Hold garment, right side facing you, fold completed sleeve down toward you (out of the way). Attach yarn at end of completed sleeve and knit the 22 stitches for the front, remove marker, K 14 sleeve stitches, TURN and purl back on these 14 sleeve stitches. 
Work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows.
Next Row: Knit across, decrease in first and last stitch. 12 sts,
Work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows.
Next row: Knit across, decrease in first and last stitch. 10 sts.
Work in stockinette stitch for 12 rows. Bind off. Leave 8-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.

Decrease to waistline:
Hold garment, right side facing you, fold down completed second sleeve. Attach yarn and knit 11 stitches for the left back. All stitches are now on one needle. 44 sts.
Purl across row, purling 2 tog at each underarm. 42 sts.
Knit in stockinette stitch for 6 rows, ending with a purl row.
Next Row: Knit 11, K2 tog 10 times, Knit 11. 32 sts. 
Purl across, decrease in first and last stitch. 28 sts.
Knit 1 row.
Purl across, decrease in first and last stitch. 26 sts.
Knit in stockinette stitch for 4 rows or until you reach the waistline. Hold garment up to doll to measure.

Place markers to increase for hips:
K5, (place marker) PM, K4, PM, K8, PM, K4, PM, K5. 26 sts. Purl 1 row.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker. 4 sts. increased. Purl back, slipping markers.
Increase in this manner until there are 42 sts on needle, ending with a purl row, divided as follows: 9, M, 4, M, 16, M, 4, M, 9 42 sts.

Mock Popcorn Pattern Skirt:

Knit and increase in every stitch across row. 84 sts.
Knit across row, increasing one stitch at end of row. 85 sts. . (Pattern worked on odd number of sts.)

Row 1 (Right Side): Purl 
Row 2: (Wrong Side): K1, *P3 tog, Knit-Purl-Knit (KPK) in same st, repeat from * across row, end P3 tog, K1.
Row 3: RS Purl.
Row 4: WR: K1, *(KPK) in same stitch, P3 tog, repeat from *, end (KPK), K1.
Row 5: RS: Purl

Work these 5 pattern rows nine times  45 rows.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off. Leave a long 18-inch strand to sew back seam. Weave in ends. Sew sleeve seams. Weave in ends. 

NOTE: When increasing for the Popcorn stitch, some knitters prefer to Knit in front/back/front of each stitch, instead of knit/PURL/knit  its your choice.

NOTE: This gown can be made short - to the knees, or long - to the floor. Work popcorn pattern rows 5 times for short skirt.

NOTE: The Sweetheart Neckline is the basic sheath dress with straps - knit to the hips - then increase and knit the popcorn stitch skirt.

NOTE: The short dress was knit with #2 needles and fingering yarn. The long red and white gowns were done with #1 needles.


----------



## macdonaldgail (Oct 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love your outfits. Thanks for sharing your amazing patterns.
Regards
Gail


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

OMGoodness!!!! Beautiful as always! Thank you for sharing! ;0)


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks again for your wonderful generosity. I really enjoy your patterns.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Once again you have excelled yourself. Those outfits are beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You ae amazing! Those are so beautiful! Thanks, Elaine!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful, Thanks Elaine. I think I will check back and see if it has been put into PDF ortherwise I will highlight, file, print selection. It works for me.
I have to make this for my GD she will love itPerfect for the Barbie playing girl.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, all of them. Do I have to use double pointed needles??&#128553;


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the nice doll patterns


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Love your patterns!


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Think I will make the long red one for valentines day. Thanks over and over again for all your patterns. They are the best!


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your patterns - they are the best. They fit so much better than others I have used.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Here it is in PDF


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> Here it is in PDF


Thank you for the PDF


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful patterns


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you for your generosity of sharing your patterns. You are making my little granddaughters very happy


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

What a talented and generous person you are! I'm looking forward to making lots of doll clothes from your elegant patterns! By the time my great granddaughter (aged 18 months) is old enough to play with them, she will have dolls with enviable wardrobes. Many, many thanks!
dixiegran


----------



## martiwi (Oct 25, 2011)

This will be fun to make. Thank you very much.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all your patterns with us. They are beautiful. I tried some at Christmas. Thanks again.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Love it - thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

MimiPat:

The only reason I use double-pointed needles for knitting tiny Barbie fashions is that you don't need a really long needle for these clothes because they don't use a lot of stitches. And....there is no need to "knit in the round" with these patterns (like you knit socks). 

My patterns use raglan shaping, with ring markers to divide the right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back. For Barbie outfits you knit and increase before and after each marker to widen the neckline cast on area for the shoulders and bustline, then, after the sleeves are completed, you replace the markers and decrease down to the tiny waist. At this point you have only 26 stitches on the needle. Once you get to the waistline, you keep the markers as-is and increase for the hips. You now have 42 stitches on the needle. You knit this way for the majority of Barbie clothes, and once you get to the hips, you decide where you want to go from there.....keep the same stitches for a short sheath dress, lengthen the skirt for a tight long gown, increase in every stitch for a very full dress, long gown, or increase enough for shorts or long pants.

So, there is really no need for long straight needles and the double-pointed needles are just the right size - especially if you plug one end of each needle - with a rubber, plastic, or wood stopper - or just wind a rubber band around the end of each needle (so the stitches don't fall off).


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful Barbie patterns.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, Thank you, Ladyfingers! I got scared when I saw double pointed, but I understand now. That makes so much sense. I have made your American Girl doll clothes and had no trouble following your direction. I look forward to making the beautiful gowns. Thank you for your generosity with the patterns and your wonderful explanation!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

here it is in pdf with pics.

Rhyanna


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the fact that you do a "download" for Ladyfingers outfit--You and Ladyfingers are very special people.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

rita j said:


> Love the fact that you do a "download" for Ladyfingers outfit--You and Ladyfingers are very special people.


I agree! Thank you both very much.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

rita j said:


> Love the fact that you do a "download" for Ladyfingers outfit--You and Ladyfingers are very special people.


Thank you Ladyfingers for the pattern and thankyou for the downloads.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for the lovely patterns and LunaDragon and Rhyanna for the PDF downloads to print them.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

you are welcome Penny. I try to upload the pdf as soon as I am aware that Elaine has posted a new pattern.

Rhyanna


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

As always, you do wonderful work and thank you so much for your willingness to share.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the nice doll patterns.
Bravo
Danielle


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

ONCE AGAIN, A PATTERN CORRECTION:

Sorry this has to appear on Page 3,but it was just brought to my attention.

In the beginning of the pattern, right after you place the four markers to increase for the shoulders and bustline......

You will INCREASE BEFORE and AFTER each marker, increasing 8 stitches across the row.

Those of you who have been knitting my patterns, both Barbie and the AG doll, will automatically do this, because the instructions are ALWAYS the same for this raglan shaping.

But to you newbies......SORRY! Please mark the correction on your pattern. I'll try to get it right with the next pattern.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is the pattern with the correction added.
I placed at the top as I wasn't sure exactly where it needs to fit.

Rhyanna


----------

